# Urdu: fard



## lcfatima

In the thread on vyakti and shakhs, I saw someone brought up afraad. I commonly hear afraad. I haven't heard fard so often. How does one use fard to mean an individual?

Can a man be an "accha fard"? What about a female?

Please provide a couple of simple sentences which display the usage of fard.


----------



## Alfaaz

Apne khaandan ke har fard ko flu se bachaao ki vaccine lagwaana mat bhooliye ga!
Mu'aashre mein har fard ko apne ird gird ke i'laaqe ki safaa'ii ki zimmah-daari lena chahiye. Itne ma'amooli iHsaas se hi mulk behtari ki tarf jaa sakta hai! 

Again, (as was being discussed in the shakhs thread) fard is masculine...but seems to be used/treated feminine as well...sometimes (not sure if such usage is correct or not); Let's see what others say!


----------



## BP.

fard - singular or individual.

jii aap bhii eek achhii fard hoo saktii haiN.


----------



## UrduMedium

_*afraad *ke hathoN meN hai aqwaam kii taqdiir_
_har *fard *hai millat ke muqaddar kaa sitaara_

-Iqbal


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> fard - singular or individual.
> 
> jii aap bhii eek achhii fard hoo saktii haiN.




vuh bhii is xaandaan *kii *ek *fard* hai.

It would be nice to find ash3aar with shaxs and fard used in the feminine. (A stand alone shi3r is also called a *fard*)

Another Iqbal shi3r, this time about Ram.

talvaar kaa dhanii thaa shujaa3at meN *fard* thaa
paakiizagii meN josh-i-muHabbat meN *fard* thaa


----------



## BP.

Icfatima, while we're on the topic, let's also have it said that for some of us aadamii (thanks to QP for leading my mind onto the thought) too can be used as a unisex noun. So, "naa Sirf aap eek achhii fard haiN balkeh eek achhi aadamii bhii haiN". Unless you wish to be called Hawwawii (aadamiyyah's already taken) instead!


----------



## marrish

I'd agree with Icfatima that 'fard' is relatively not so frequent in vogue in ordinary speech.
Let me confirm that it can be used with respect to ladies as well as gentlemen, and further so, even with things!
It doesn't only mean 'an individual', it means 'singular, a single item' as well, like BP SaaHib has already stated.

Moreover, it means very frequently ''a draft'', ''a record'', ''a statement'', e.g. very common _fard-e jurm فردِ جرم_ 'bill of indictment'.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Icfatima, while we're on the topic, let's also have it said that for some of us aadamii (thanks to QP for leading my mind onto the thought) too can be used as a unisex noun. So, "naa Sirf aap eek achhii fard haiN balkeh eek achhi aadamii bhii haiN". Unless you wish to be called Hawwawii (aadamiyyah's already taken) instead!


 This is exactly the point I made earlier in this thread, post #48:



Faylasoof said:


> …..
> As you know, this declaration in Urdu is not restricted to men only but applies to females too. _This is similar to the use of the word __aadamii__. Many use it in a male-specific manner and assume that is so and can’t be used for women! But _*aadamii*_ also has the gender-independent meanings of: __a human being ; an individual__. _
> 
> In dialects, _aadamii _= husband, man-servant etc. However, _aadamii_ is from _aadam_ (Adam) and really means all his progeny which includes women! Which is why in our speech even for females we can use _aadamii_ just like _shaxs_:
> 
> *woh to ek 3ajiib shaxs / aadamii niklii / nikliiN !*
> _She turned out to be a strange person!_
> 
> This is just another way of saying: _woh to ek 3ajiib 3aurat niklii / nikliiN !_ = _She turned out to be a strange woman!_
> 
> In fact, we consider the use here of _shaxs / aadamii_ instead of _3aurat_ a more polite way of saying this. Using _3aurat _in this context would actually imply rudeness!
> ….


 It is interesting that you too follow this grand tradition! 

The sentence above can easily be modified to include _*fard*_, mentioned in the above mentioned thread:


*woh to ek 3ajiib shaxs / aadamii / fard niklii / nikliiN !*
_She turned out to be a strange *person* / *being *(lit.)/ *individua*l!_

All possible!  We can even use the other terms in this kind of sentence, such as _*bashar*_ or _*banii nau3-e-insaan*_ or either in combinationwith_ kaa namuunah_, if we want to be sarcastic !


----------



## lcfatima

Thanks all for the thorough replies.


----------



## BP.

Considering that the word _mard _was used a while ago in the same vain as aadamii/iNsaan is now, e. g. "kyaa xuub mard hai", would we be correct in using mard fpr a woman too? I think mard is an overarching term just like man is (or used to be!), comprising both men and women.


----------



## Alfaaz

> would we be correct in using mard fpr a woman too? I think mard is an overarching term just like man is (or used to be!), comprising both men and women.


I would think that would be stretching it a bit too far (considering the little education of many people, who might not be able to view the idea in your philosophical/linguistic light)!


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Considering that the word _mard _was used a while ago in the same  vain as aadamii/iNsaan is now, e. g. "kyaa xuub mard hai", would we be  correct in using mard fpr a woman too? I think mard is an overarching  term just like man is (or used to be!), comprising both men and women.


 BP SaaHib, would you like to use 'man' for a 'woman'? I know  you are more than halfway there with 'wo-man' but I'm sure you'll agree  that this would not be right since _man_ = _mard_ means the male of the human species just like _sher_ = lion is a male as opposed to _shernii_ = lioness (fem.). So linguistically, biologically and even philosophically (and esp. the latter) it is simply incorrect.

_kyaa xuub fard hai _would be of course fine for either sexes. The 'default' meaning may be for a male but why exclude half of humanity when there is no implicit gender! 

Incidentally, I discovered that '_*fard*_' can also form a part of a proper name amongst Iranians (perhaps Persophones in general) after googling *Shilatifard* = _shiilaatiifard (_in transliteration) =[_shiil _= fishery -> _shiilaat_ = fisheries] + _fard_ = person


----------



## BP.

It was an exploratory question, 'what if we used mard as an umbrella term?'. Your 'wo-man' example is especially handy since English does use 'mankind' as exactly that sort of umbrella term.

The idea was born from the fact that the use of mard for a (male) person has become obsolete in the manner I quoted. Would then it be possible that there was a second, more general, use that too became obsolete before that? But that question uses presupposition simply too amply.

yuuN bhii, laRkee aur laRkii meeN 'yee' kii qism kaa hii too farq hai!


----------



## Gabcraft

Woh sufi ke tha xidmat-e-haq main mard
Mohabbat main yakta, hamiyyat main *fard
*ajam ke xyalaat main kho gya
ye salik maqamaat main kho gya

- Iqbal


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Apne khaandan *ke* har fard ko flu se bachaao ki vaccine lagwaana mat bhooliye ga!
> Mu'aashre mein har fard ko apne ird gird ke i'laaqe ki safaa'ii ki zimmah-daari lena chahiye. Itne ma'amooli iHsaas se hi mulk behtari ki tarf jaa sakta hai!
> 
> Again, (as was being discussed in the shakhs thread) *fard is masculine...but seems to be used/treated feminine as well...sometimes (not sure if such usage is correct or not); Let's see what others say!*


We had discussed words like_ shaxs/insaan/aadamii/dost_ etc. in various threads in order to examine their usage for mixed gender and for female gender. All these nouns are of masculine grammar gender but here in the case of فرد *fard* its another way round because in essence it is not masculine but feminine so a sentence like "vuh bhii is xaandaan *kii *ek fard hai." displays the obvious grammar. It's curious that it's used for masculine!


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Interesting. I thought "fard" was one of those words which could be used both ways.

marrish SaaHib, Hind-Iraanii (zabaanoN ke) xaandaan ke ek sar-garm* aur har dil3aziiz fard haiN.

(* Please don't take the meaning as "hot headed"!)


----------

